# Queton about ripping CDs



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

So, I actually PURCHASED some cds and they arrived. Well, I have a Nero product package that will rip the CDs to the hard drive, and on the options, I am saving them as .wav files. So, there is an options section that I can choose frequency, bit rate sampling, and the one that I really have a question about is the "channels."

I can choose mono, stereo, and 3 through 8 channels. 

What would be the difference between just stereo and say, 8 channel? 

I don't even know what that is actually doing.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Foglght said:


> So, I actually PURCHASED some cds and they arrived. Well, I have a Nero product package that will rip the CDs to the hard drive, and on the options, I am saving them as .wav files. So, there is an options section that I can choose frequency, bit rate sampling, and the one that I really have a question about is the "channels."
> 
> I can choose mono, stereo, and 3 through 8 channels.
> 
> ...


2ch

8ch never played with it

44.1khz 16 bit is about what all cd's are made at. I think, there is the gold and **** too. no need to the make a wave sample anybigger the the CD, no gain in it.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

That 3-8 channels stuff might be for multichannel audio. I wonder if it's similar to dolby digital, pro logic or ambiosonics. I might have to check it out. WHat version of nero?

Here is a good guide for ripping to FLAC. I'm sure you could tweak it for WAV.

http://www.carltonbale.com/project/cd-audio-extraction/


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

Nero 7 Ultra edition. 

I don't know what it would do. I haven't had enough time to sit down and burn 3-4 CDs with different rates. I did make one cd with 48khz and 32 bit at 2 channel. Sounds good as per usual. I almost can't tell the difference between a flac and a .wav file. 

I haven't played around with the nero software that much yet. I just "attained" some .flac files that of course won't load to my itunes library. I guess I'm either going to have to put them only on CDs (boooo), or convert them to another format that itunes will recognize. 

I wish Alpine made a USB attachment for the W205, instead of just the ipod adapter. I can't stand itunes anymore. 

There was hope of playing around with the channels this past weekend, but I ended up sick, AND missing the superbowl, so there's always next weekend.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

Foglght said:


> I don't know what it would do. I haven't had enough time to sit down and burn 3-4 CDs with different rates. I did make one cd with 48khz and 32 bit at 2 channel. Sounds good as per usual. I almost can't tell the difference between a flac and a .wav file.


There should be no difference between FLAC and a CD, as FLAC is lossless.

I use Exact Audio Copy (www.exactaudiocopy.de) to rip CDs for backup on my computer. I setup the settings based on this page: http://jiggafellz.isa-geek.net/eac/


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

x2


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

solacedagony said:


> There should be no difference between FLAC and a CD, as FLAC is lossless.
> 
> I use Exact Audio Copy (www.exactaudiocopy.de) to rip CDs for backup on my computer. I setup the settings based on this page: http://jiggafellz.isa-geek.net/eac/


I agree. I didn't even think to look if my CD player on the W205 plays .flac files. I end up using winamp software to burn the .flac files to a CD. I would assume they end up as .wav files in the end. 

The MOST annoying thing is when using the ipod, the music is so wildly different in recording quality, that my volume level goes between 15 and 30. Leave it on 30 for a 15 level song, and my ears feel like they are going to explode. 

Best recordings I have so far is the .flac for Mae (artist). No background noise, and just the pure music.


----------

